# Ferry Alicante to Marseilles



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of a direct ferry service running from Alicante to Marseilles?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

morlandg said:


> Does anyone know of a direct ferry service running from Alicante to Marseilles?


Not that I know of. You'd need to go via North Africa 
Algeria Ferries 2010


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No AFerry.com - Book Ferries to France, Ireland, Holland and all European ferry tickets give all routes


----------

